# Was AI/Home Insemination Successful for you?



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

There have been lot of talk recently about how successful AI/HI has been for ladies. 

Not knowing the truth I thought that I would do a poll, where we can have anonymity for those that prefer.

I hope that I have given enough options! Allowed two votes each, in case have gone for a sibling after first attempt!

Thanks ladies


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

33 views and one vote.....

Come on ladies - this may give a glimmer of hope for ladies TTC...


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I suspect you won't get many replies on singlies board as so few of us did AI/home insemination
You've probably got views as people don't realise it's a poll and think they might be able to help with a question, but when they realise it's a poll for those who have actually undergone AI they can't respond...

Might be worth posting your poll on the Lesbian/Gay board as I think more of them go down this route? Just a thought 

x


----------



## AmsterdamT (Jun 12, 2013)

I know it's a few months since you posted it but in case you're still interested... I was ttc with a gay friend of mine. Tried home inseminations for a year. Nothing. Had 2 iuis. Nothing. Then he got HIV. I tried with other friends - maybe another 6 months. Nothing. Got pregnant eventually via ivf in Greece after ttc for 3 years. But I know more fertile people than me got pregnant doing home inseminations.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! I pm' you.


----------

